# On this day...remember the military and police GSD



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

K-9's Koton



> In 1991, Koton was shot and killed while trying to apprehend a suspect in the murder of a police officer. Ten days before his death, Koton found ten kilos of cocaine worth more than US $1.2 million.












Good boy Koton. 20 years has not left you forgotten

Police Special Police K9 Dogs Killed In The Line of Duty

a list of police dogs who died in the line of service. Thanks good and faithfull servants.


----------

